# Dayan 6 WuGui Release Date Announced! [SURPRISE CHALLENGE]



## monkeytherat (Nov 28, 2012)

*AUGUST 17th 2013!​*
Daqing Bao has announced on his blog the 6th Dayan 3x3: the WuGui. The internal mechanism is supposedly more similar to the GuHong than the ZhanChi, since Daqing Bao has been informed by many fans that they prefer the feel of the GuHong. In addition, the springs in the 3x3 will be made of a carbon fiber rather than the traditional steel. Each piece has been specially designed for minimal contact to allow for the maximum smooth slide without becoming prone to lockups.

Prototype pictures:


Spoiler



JK THIS IS A SURPRISE CHALLENGE! The challenge is to solve the cube OH without using your thumb.

Scramble: F2 L2 F' R2 U2 B' U2 R2 D2 U2 F' D F' U' R' B' R2 F2 D F R

My time was 4:56.33


----------



## uniacto (Nov 28, 2012)

lolwat.


----------



## InfiniCuber (Nov 28, 2012)

DARN IT DON'T DO THAT I GOT EXCITED!!!!!! except then i saw the release date.... and the spoiler..... haha ya good joke.... i think...


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 28, 2012)

2:50.87 UWR!


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 28, 2012)

I got a 2:49.89. UWR broken.

Doesn't Wugui mean "turtle"? That would be a weird cube name.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 28, 2012)

Can't do OH, since one of my fingers is broken


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 28, 2012)

lol the DaYan Wugui (turtle)


----------



## SketchCuber (Nov 28, 2012)

I heard the real dayan 6 may come out around the end of feburary or early march.


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 28, 2012)

I read it and thought... This must be a troll or something. Then I read the spoiler -_-
DNF I couldn't turn it turn it. I considered doing feet, but it felt like cheating.


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Nov 28, 2012)

monkeytherat said:


> *AUGUST 17th 2013!​*
> Daqing Bao has announced on his blog the 6th Dayan 3x3: the WuGui. The internal mechanism is supposedly more similar to the GuHong than the ZhanChi, since Daqing Bao has been informed by many fans that they prefer the feel of the GuHong. In addition, the springs in the 3x3 will be made of a carbon fiber rather than the traditional steel. Each piece has been specially designed for minimal contact to allow for the maximum smooth slide without becoming prone to lockups.
> 
> Prototype pictures:
> ...



wait, so the info about the dayan 6 is fake?


----------



## Maniac (Nov 28, 2012)

Dear god why!!!
4:24.03 Wasn't sure what was considered "thumb" and what wasn't. Just settled on using palm. Haha. Thank god I got a t-perm


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 28, 2012)

WuGui... turtle... lol...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Nov 28, 2012)

1:52.14! DDD
Nothing like getting a anti-fatsune into a U-Perm


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 28, 2012)

3:04.70

That was surprisingly difficult.


----------



## acohen527 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Dayan 6 WuGui Release Date Announced!*

Stopped trying after 5 minutes... HAND CRAMPS!!!!


----------



## bgdgyfer (Nov 28, 2012)

Finally!!! I like Turtles! Me want the new Dayan 6!!!!


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 28, 2012)

bgdgyfer said:


> Finally!!! I like Turtles! Me want the new Dayan 6!!!!



Don't forget to look at the prototype pictures!


----------



## mDiPalma (Nov 28, 2012)

i got: 3:29.38 

3:29.38, 1:50.89, 1:08.39 (epll skip), 1:24.78, 1:32.36 (epll skip) = *1:36.01 avg of 5*

im switching


----------



## already1329 (Nov 28, 2012)

4:03.84


----------



## uyneb2000 (Nov 28, 2012)

I like turtles.


----------



## ncube (Nov 28, 2012)

3:21.35. It's hard for me to believe that anyone got sub-3:00. I didn't touch the cube with my thumb at all (no grip/turns/anything), and I used scissor-technique with my index and middle.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 28, 2012)

1:44.38
Multi slot and 6 move OLL


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 28, 2012)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> 1:44.38
> Multi slot and 6 move OLL



wth damit


----------



## sneaklyfox (Nov 28, 2012)

3:54.86
Failed G-perm and had to redo most of solve.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 28, 2012)

2:26.43
WV to A-perm =)


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 28, 2012)

So disappointed. I can't OH even with my thumb though, so ohwell challenge too ... sadness.


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Nov 28, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> wth damit


Do you want to know my magical secret(s)?


----------



## A Leman (Nov 28, 2012)

3:04.00
I did ZZ by scissor flicking my middle/ring/index finger. It was much harder than I thought it would be. 

I like turtles and think it would be really cool if a Dayan was named after a turtle


----------



## Julian (Nov 28, 2012)

I thought: easy, I only use it for F moves. Then I scrambled and realized I use it to hold the cube. lol

2:37.80


----------



## Genesis (Nov 28, 2012)

2:15.23
Used my palm to hold the cube with my ring finger, turned using index and pinky


----------



## ottozing (Nov 28, 2012)

No.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 28, 2012)

Why am I so gullible :S

4:25.84, very slow start, but I kinda got the hang of it by LL.


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 28, 2012)

6:33.42.. Never again shall i look at a cube named after a slow but awesome animal, or the turtle.


----------



## Henrik (Nov 28, 2012)

Table abuse ftw!
1:56.56
Developed a scissors style, heh funny!


----------



## JasonK (Nov 28, 2012)

1:46.57
Found an interesting way to cheat: used the side of my laptop as a kind of sideways table, combination of that and the actual table made turning not too difficult.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 28, 2012)

I gave up 

Still 17 August 2013 is the date of my birthday


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 28, 2012)

I was on last few moves at 5 min when my cube slipped on a U perm, gave up after that.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Nov 28, 2012)

By 20 seconds I'd dropped the cube twice and managed a single twist. I gave up.


----------



## Ross The Boss (Nov 28, 2012)

ballin'!


----------



## CubeRoots (Nov 28, 2012)

this thread is stupid


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 28, 2012)

CubeRoots said:


> this thread is stupid



You must be new around here.



Spoiler



Really though, Surprise Challenges are a long standing staple of the Speedsolving forums.


----------



## TheLizardWizard (Nov 28, 2012)

3:04.11 i basically used the table


----------



## Petro Leum (Nov 28, 2012)

1:34.52

used weird "palm tricks", every R' was a pain.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 28, 2012)

4:22.68 with much table abuse; in the air seemed almost impossible.


----------



## erikoui (Nov 28, 2012)

Did it in 4:56.43.
Also took a video!
http://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## NevinsCPH (Nov 28, 2012)

Wugui as in 乌龟 would be turtle, but 无轨(No axis)/无鬼(No ghost) come up to my mind first. Haha.


----------



## samchoochiu (Nov 28, 2012)

are we allowed to use our thumb to grip the cube? Or the thumb cannot touch the cube at all?


----------



## Maniac (Nov 28, 2012)

erikoui said:


> Did it in 4:56.43.
> Also took a video!
> http://youtu.be/dQw4w9WgXcQ



!





.................impressive.....


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 28, 2012)

Oops. I just realized that it's without thumbs. I read only using your thumb... I suck.
With this I got 2:41.27


----------



## a small kitten (Nov 28, 2012)

> Wugui as in 乌龟 would be turtle, but 无轨(No axis)/无鬼(No ghost) come up to my mind first. Haha.



It can also loosely mean 无规 (no rules) as in 无规则.


----------



## zebra (Nov 28, 2012)

Darn, August 17th is a long time from now.


----------



## cubernya (Nov 28, 2012)

zebra said:


> Darn, August 17th is a long time from now.



The info isn't real


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 28, 2012)

2:01.69
Ouch


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 29, 2012)

4:29.84 i failed so hard.
but i actually thought this was real


----------



## renchi11 (Nov 29, 2012)

So after 5 minutes i was at OLL and screwed up and gave up, surprisingly difficult. I am sad now


----------



## r_517 (Dec 1, 2012)

zebra said:


> Darn, August 17th is a long time from now.



In case you are really interested, Dayan 6 will probably be released after the Chinese New Year 2013 (i.e. 10 Feb).


----------



## Smiles (Dec 2, 2012)

1:21.15
I tried really really hard. My arm is tired now LOL.
8 move X-Cross, okay F2L, fat antisune OLL, J perm (RUL version suits this turning style more)
It was like regular OH, index finger and pinky. Table abuse to the max!

I'd like to see someone try this with Roux.


----------

